# the hornets home cooked jerseys are crazy!



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i remember watching the celebrity all star game this year and seriously fell in the love with the jerseys they wore, and I just found them online. I guess their under the new "home cooked" adidas collection, theres some pretty cool items in the line, but ive been looking for this off and on since the game. 









SICKNESS! are alot of people wearing them to the arena?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the rockets one is pretty crazy too, although it looks kinda like a snow storm until you concentrate hard enough or read that it says space city....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the Rockets, without the white crap.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I've seen a couple of these home cooked jerseys worn at Hornet's home games. At first I thought a jersey with an argyle pattern was crazy but it's not so bad.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah i've seen these jersey's around got to say not the most attractive things ever.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Shinn's wife decided to wear one to the game Saturday... can't see it too well in this pic though.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ah damnit, how gangster can i be if the damn owners wife has the same thing as me.... on a side note, ryan bowen looks like their son in that picture, creepy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> ah damnit, how gangster can i be if the damn owners wife has the same thing as me.... on a side note, ryan bowen looks like their son in that picture, creepy.


Ryan Bowen is actually a clone from the DNA of Kirk Haston and Bryce Drew so we could have a white boy on the team. Birdman obviously doesn't count because he is part bird.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy crap, look at the Cavs one


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ Woo! Those things are neon. I wonder how bright they are in real life.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do those shine in the dark ?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

just placed my order. whether or not it looks lame in person is yet to be determined, but more or less i bought it for nostalgia purposes. Even when im a senial old man, seeing my jersey hanging will help my mush brain to remember the first time the hornets won their division.. and the best(to this date at least) season the hornets ever had.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont like them its just to much colers. And the rockets looks like you were eating a powdered donut lol.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Where did you buy it at?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really like the clevland one it looks cool.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> just placed my order. whether or not it looks lame in person is yet to be determined, but more or less i bought it for nostalgia purposes. *Even when im a senial old man, seeing my jersey hanging will help my mush brain to remember the first time the hornets won their division*.. and the best(to this date at least) season the hornets ever had.


:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

got my jersey in the mail today, it looks even better in person. the pinkish looking overlay is much more like a dark pink/maroon, it doesnt stand out nearly as much when your just looking at it. I'll get some pictures up before saturday, we need the mojo.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Where did you but it? Can you buy the other teams?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad you're pleased with your purchase Tooeasy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy, there are a few fans in these pics wearing the home cooked jerseys.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did you see the white home cooked jersey?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

^^ There goes Tooeasy's stimulus package...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i totally forgot to post some pictures of the jersey, but since i figured we need all the mojo on our side we can get tomorrow, so i took a couple last night.

i apologize for the sour face, it was induced by a handful of long islands... was one hell of a night...



















as you can see, the bright pink inlay on it is barely visible from a couple feet away, i'm happy with it. now i just gotta get my hands on that white version....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, Tooeasy, you're rockin that home cooked jersey. You almost sound like my brother with those long islands. He couldn't even go to work on Saturday morning because of the long islands he had on Friday night. :laugh:


----------

